# ODM: Borna 05.10



## Mario-Trial (23. September 2003)

Also ich wollte da mal mit nem Kumpel hinkommen um mir die ganze Sache mal anzuschauen. Wo isn das genau? Und wer fährt alles mit?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. September 2003)

Ich Fahre mit, meinen ersten Wettkampf! "angst" 

Und wo das ist würde mir auch gut tuhen zu wissen. Ich glaube das ligt auf dem Weg nach Leipzig von Saalfeld aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (23. September 2003)

Du fährst die B2/B95 bis kurz vor Borna. Nach einer Tankstelle auf der rechten Seite und einem Sportplatz kommt ein Schild, auf dem steht, *Borna 4km*. Unmittelbar darauf erscheint auf der rechten Seite an einer kleinen Bushaltestelle eine unbefestigte Straße. Die fährst du bis IN den Wald. Wenn sich IM WALD der Weg gabelt, fährst du rechts weiter und noch ein gutes Stückchen bis zum Eingangstor.

Das ganze wird auch ausgeschildert sein, orientiere dich aber trotzdem an dem *Borna 4km* - Schild, weil man den Trial - Wegweiser an der darauffolgenden Bushaltestelle schnell übersieht, wenn man es nicht weiß.

Und mache auf keinen Fall den Fehler, schon in Espenhain abzufahren. Wenn du aus Richtung Leipzig kommst, musst du an Espenhain vorbei, bis kurz vor Borna, wie erwähnt. Der austragende Verein hat zwar den Sitz in Espenhain, aber das Gelände liegt NICHT in Espenhain. (Ich erwähne das, weil auf der Ausschreibung immer Espenhain steht und deswegen schon so mancher in dem Ort nach dem Wettkampfgelände gesucht hat.)


----------



## Mario-Trial (23. September 2003)

also borna liegt südlich von leipzig (glaub ich, lol), aber ich meine wo in Borna. Also wo Borna is, is net schwer rauszufinden 

edit: Ara war schneller


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. September 2003)

Naja ich werde in jedme fall dabei sein, aber die Straßen sind doch unwegsames Gelände, da werde ich in jedemfall Probleme bekommen wie es bisher aussieht 

@kohl ich hoffe doch ihr fahrt grün  nene was fahrt ihrn nu ? wieso wart ihr eigentlich nich in dresden?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. September 2003)

Naja wir hatten dieses WE garkein Rad, aber diese Woche kommt das Radl. Wissen noch ned was wir fahren, keicht solls ersma sein  Kann mir nochmal jemand genau schreiben wie das is, ich vergess das immer, also mit master und grün und rot und und und. Danköö


----------



## wodka o (24. September 2003)

Hat der Ara dich auch dazu genötigt Wettbewerbe zu fahren? Seine Überredungskünste sind schon beachtlich... 

Die Klassen beim MTB:
blau - Experten
grün - Master
rot - Elite


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. September 2003)

Naja wir wollen doch mal sehen was die Citykünstler im Wettkampf packen...


----------



## elhefe (24. September 2003)

@ gonzo

Na nichts, das haste doch bei den letzten Wettkämpfen gesehen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. September 2003)

Ich glaub auch damit ich mich mitn Kopf auf den ersten Metern schon in den Boden Buddel. Mich hauts da glaube ich nur um


----------



## Trialmatze (24. September 2003)

Na so schlimm wird es auch net werden, aber ich würde dann doch erst mit Expert anfangen. Am Sonntag war jemand in DD der unbedingt seinen 1. Contest in Master bestreiten musste und kam gar nicht klar! Nur 5er ... komplett! Bei Expert hätte das vielleicht anders ausgesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (24. September 2003)

Jopp, der Typ war das beste Beispiel dafür, dass man das ganze doch step by step machen sollte, weil es sonst meistens in die Hose geht.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. September 2003)

Ok, da Rock ich mitn Hünig ersma Experten.


----------



## Mario-Trial (24. September 2003)

na dann werdet ihr das wohl unter euch ausmachen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. September 2003)

Warum? da fährt wohl keine Sau?


----------



## mrt (25. September 2003)

Hi, wie ist das eigentlich? Kann ich mir da irgendeine x-belibige Spur raussuchen? Bin noch nie nen Wettkampf mitgefahren und will dann erstmal nur bei der Tageswertung mitmachen! Bin halt schon 21. Danke,
MRT.


----------



## Mario-Trial (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *Warum? da fährt wohl keine Sau? *



Doch schon, aber ich schätze mal, auch wenn ihr im normalfall nicht natur fahrt, seit ihr den anderen dort ziemlich überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mario-Trial _
> *
> 
> Doch schon, aber ich schätze mal, auch wenn ihr im normalfall nicht natur fahrt, seit ihr den anderen dort ziemlich überlegen. *



Aso  Thx, naja mal sehen wie wir uns schlagen, aber ich freu mich echt drauf.


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. September 2003)

Das muß nicht unbedungt sein mit Überlegenheit. Ist schon etwas anderst wenn man plötzlich kaum noch Platz hat, unebenen Boden.... nur 2 Min. Zeit .....


----------



## aramis (25. September 2003)

Naja, ich denke schon, dass ihr bei Expert gut dabei sein werdet, aber ob ihr an den Denis Walther aus Hütte rankommen könnt, bleibt sehr fraglich. Der rult da zur Zeit gut ab.

@mrt:
Die 26"- Klassen sind (bei der ODM) Leistungsklassen. Du kannst dir also aussuchen, in welcher Spur du fahren möchtest.

Die 20"- Klassen sind nach Alter eingeteilt, aber wenn du noch nicht so lange dabei bist, kann ja keiner von dir erwarten gleich Elite zu fahren. Deswegen kann man in solchen Fällen auch erstmal niedrigere Klassen fahren.


----------



## Fabi (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *Am Sonntag war jemand in DD der unbedingt seinen 1. Contest in Master bestreiten musste und kam gar nicht klar! Nur 5er ... komplett! Bei Expert hätte das vielleicht anders ausgesehen... *



Darf ich mal ganz vorsichtig fragen, wer das war bzw. was der für ein Bike gefahren ist?


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. September 2003)

Es war irgendein Echo mit ner Peperonigabel und nem ziehmlich schmalem Lenker... Wenn es der ist wen ich denke


----------



## Jens L. (25. September 2003)

ich war das. 
Hab mir das wirklich nicht so schwer vorgestellt, aber aus Erfahrung wird man klug.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Naja, ich denke schon, dass ihr bei Expert gut dabei sein werdet, aber ob ihr an den Denis Walther aus Hütte rankommen könnt, bleibt sehr fraglich. Der rult da zur Zeit gut ab.
> 
> @mrt:
> ...



Dachte eigentlich damit ich bei experten ersma jeden versäge?    Is Master echt so Schwer schon? Naja ich schau mir das lieber ersma an...


----------



## aramis (25. September 2003)

Boah, die ganze Welt ist im Forum? Gibts überhaupt noch jemanden, der sich hier nicht rumtreibt? 

@Jens L.:
Haste nach DD überhaupt noch Bock auf Wettkämpfe? Ein Erfolgserlebnis war das ja nicht gerade. Vielleicht doch erstmal Expert?

@Kohl:
Naja, du kannst auch gern Elite mitfahren, so isses ja nicht...


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. September 2003)

Ich glaube auch ... das erlebnis ist wirklich das Hauptproblem... versuchs da nächste mal bei Expert und bleib drann, dann klappt das auch...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. September 2003)

Naja ich denkeüber Erfolg und misserfolg braucht man ja nicht reden... ich hatte am ende echt mit meinen emotionen zu kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (25. September 2003)

hi robi
welchen platz hast du denn am sonntag gemacht???
bei www.biketrial-germany.de hab ich deinen namen nicht gesehen!


----------



## elhefe (25. September 2003)

> Ok, da Rock ich mitn Hünig ersma Experten.




Verdammte Sch...  

Auch wenn Du richtig versemmelst, werde ich wohl trotzallem weit hinter Dir landen. Aber vielleicht kommst Du ja in Mutter Natur und Wettkampfumgebung genauso schlecht klar, wie ich.

Aber auch wenn der Erfolg (hoffentlich nur zunächst ersmal) ausbleibt, Spaß bringt es trotzdem.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. September 2003)

Nein Tilo... Borna ird was glaub mir, ich glaube Borna war letztes jahr bei mir der beste Wettkampf, genau wie Schönborn dieses und letztes Jahr der Schlechteste war...


----------



## Trialmatze (25. September 2003)

So nun kackt euch net ein! Am 5. wird Contest gefahren und dort werden wir alle Spaß haben insofern es net so endet wie das letzte Mal  

Ich würde folgendes sagen:

@ Jens L.

Ich bin mit dir in einer Gruppe gefahren (Koxx)! Es sah wirklich nicht schlecht aus, was du gemacht hast, jedoch fehlt in meinen Augen die Wettkampferfahrung. Fang am Besten mit Expert an. Sich so ins kalte Wasser zu schmeißen ist nicht immer die beste Lösung. Ich denke auch, dass man mit weniger Punkten besser gelaunt fährt und motivierter fähr hinsichtlich eines Treppchenplatzes! Bleib dran!!!

@ Kohl....

Übermut tut selten gut. Der Spruch ist net von mir, bewahrheitet sich aber desöfteren. Fahr ruhig Master wenn du magst, aber ich finde das das nicht unbedingt das beste ist. Ich mein du musst es wissen, aber du kannst deine City Skills nur schwer aufs Gelände projezieren. Das sind einfach andere Verhältnisse und ich darf dich an unseren Ausritt auf das TrialmaniaX "Trialgelände" erinnern, wo ihr auch net lang gewesen seid. Macht was ihr für richtig haltet, aber schaut vorbei!!! 

@ Ronny

Halt dein Rad fest    
Sorry  

@ Mario-Trial

Schau doch auch mal vorbei, wenn du kannst!


----------



## TRAILER (25. September 2003)

was ist den eigendlich mit kitscher?
ihr wisst doch immer alles aus erster hand?


----------



## aramis (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *hi robi
> welchen platz hast du denn am sonntag gemacht???
> bei www.biketrial-germany.de hab ich deinen namen nicht gesehen! *



Jaaaaa, stichel noch bissl rum in der offenen Wunde...

Übrigens: Nix gegen den Frank, aber gerade was Ergebnislisten und Platzierungen angeht, ist biketrial-germany.de manchmal etwas... naja, sagen wir nicht sooooooo korrekt.


Schau auf Trialmaniax.de, da kannste dir die Ergebnislisten aller ODM-Läufe als PDF saugen.


@Matze:
Warum setzt du "Trialgelände" in Anführungszeichen???


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. September 2003)

*LOL* zum "Trialgelände"


----------



## TRAILER (25. September 2003)

wollt mich nochmal bedanken wegen den helmen.
ohne dich und robi wär ******** gewesen.


----------



## aramis (25. September 2003)

Joa, kein Prob. Als Trialer (/Trailer) hilft man sich doch gern.
Ach ja, Kitzscher fällt übrigens flach. Das gilt auch für den Lauf in Thalheim, falls es noch nicht alle wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario-Trial (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *@ Mario-Trial
> 
> Schau doch auch mal vorbei, wenn du kannst! *



Ja na klar komm ich vorbei, deswegen hab ich den thread doch aufgemacht!


----------



## Jens L. (26. September 2003)

servus,

jo ick wollt ma wissen wie die sektions in borna so werden (ist das waldtrial) wie warn die sektion letztes jahr und wo kann ick mir bilder davon besorgen???^;^
konkret gesagt gibts davon überhaupt welche?????????
achja diesmal fahr ick blau;-))

sojo ho sojo ho


----------



## Trialmatze (26. September 2003)

@ Jens L

Voriges Jahr war Expert ziemlich leicht! Wir hatten nur Hangsektionen mit nen paar Wurzel drin und vereinzelt mal nen Baum und a paar Reifen. Mehr so kleines Fuzelzeug! Wenn die da dieses Jahr nicht viel ändern, dann fahr von Anfang an konzentriert und mach keine Punkte.  1 Punkt könnte dort nen Platz bedeuten! 
Aber nehmt euch vor Dennis Walther in acht  Der fährt wirklich äußerst gut und hätte das Potential den Wettkampf mit 0 zu beenden, wenn die Sektionen denen vom Vorjahr ähneln! 
Jaja...die KOXXER


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. September 2003)

soo, is nun sicher dass die Rahmen diese Woche noch kommen und ich wollt nun wissen wann man da sein sollte am Samstag in Borna oder Sonntag?


----------



## Trialmatze (29. September 2003)

Termin: 		05.10.2003		
Techn. und Papierabnahme: 8.45 Uhr
Fahrerbesprechung: 	     9.45 Uhr
Start:		     10 Uhr

Wenn du 9:00 Uhr da bist, dann reicht das! Die Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass es besser ist, wenn man eher da ist. Man kann sich die Sektion in Ruhe ansehen und kann sich vor allem richtig gut warm fahren!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. September 2003)

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mega Angst  Mal sehen, ich glaub ich verreiß das total.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (29. September 2003)

@ Kohl

Hab gerade wie ein Huhn gegackert und Dich gemeint.   

Keine Angst, zur Not können wir gemeinsam verreissen...


----------



## aramis (29. September 2003)

Joa, Ausschreibung gibts übrigens auf trialmaniax.de. Da steht dann auch noch mal alles zum Zeitplan und pipapo drauf.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> *Keine Angst, zur Not können wir gemeinsam verreissen... *



Da werd ich drauf zurück kommen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (1. Oktober 2003)

********, Borna sind ja von Saalfeld aus doch 150km  Naja da müssen wir ersma sehen ob wir kommen... Muss mal mitn Hüngi Reden!


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Oktober 2003)

Ihr habt doch blos schiss!!!

man, das ist der letzte Wettkampf dieses Jahr, die letzte chance!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (1. Oktober 2003)

Jo, Hüngi war auch gerad da und hat eigentlich ned negativ drauf reagirt. Wird scho...  Außerdem Rocken wir euch ehh alle Weg  Sorry, schlechter Witz


----------



## Trialmatze (2. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los!!! Das sind rund 2 Stunden Fahrt, wenn ihr nen GUTEN habt  Reißt euch zusammen! Ich will euch mal fahren sehen und außerdem sind wir auch alle da! Macht euch nicht jetzt schon fertig wegen der Platzierung!!! Des wird schon!


----------



## Uzzplansche (2. Oktober 2003)

20" is am sonntag oder ?

und um die selbe uhrzeit wie samstag


----------



## aramis (2. Oktober 2003)

Das is beides am Sonntag. Samstag is da nix.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. Oktober 2003)

Ich Kotz, mein Schaltwerk Schaltet net weil da die Verstellschraube oben Krum und im Arsch ist und deswegen ligts am Rahmen und daher Schaltet es nix... Reicht das net damit die sehen "ahh Shifter, Schaltwer, 6 Ritzel...Schöne" ? Ich sag ich bin drauf gefallen vorhin oder so? Ich bekomm in Slf kein Schaltwerk mehr bis Sonntag und Geld hab ich ehh keins...? Hat jemand noch n altes der es mit bringen könnte? müste auf jeden ein Rennrad sein weil meine Kette so kurz ist. Wir kommen aber auf jeden fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (2. Oktober 2003)

Falls du wirklich niemanden finden solltest, der dir ein Schaltwerk mitbringt, dann könnte ich dir über große Umwege ein gebrauchtes Tiagra-Schaltwerk zukommen lassen. Das Schaltwerk hat keine Feder an der Schraube mehr, dafür gibt es 2 Spacer, die aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig sind. Die Einstellschraube ist abgebrochen, aber das ist nicht so tragisch, ging bei mir auch gut. Schalten geht noch problemlos, aber es könnte evtl. mit deiner kurzen Kette Probleme geben, ich denke aber, dass es noch für 6 Gänge reichen wird.

Fabi


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. Oktober 2003)

Das is ja das Prob, die Schraube is bei mir auch abgebrochen und deswegen gehts ned... Ich glaub das geht doch , ich machs einfach fest ,da müßte das mit den 6 Gängen gehen!


----------



## aramis (2. Oktober 2003)

Ja,
wenn deine sechs Gänge nicht gehen, dann kannste trotzdem starten, bekommst aber ´ne Verwarnung. Das bedeutet, beim nächsten Contest darfste dann wirklich nicht starten, wenn die nicht funzen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. Oktober 2003)

Ahh, das is gut, naja mal guggen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Oktober 2003)

Naja... ist der letzte Wettkampf und nächstes Jahr hättense das eh vergessen


----------



## aramis (2. Oktober 2003)

Oh, du hast recht. Naja, dann isses eh latte. Aber fahre deswegen jetzt nicht gleich Single Speed. Am besten, du sagst ein wenig verwundert, dass deine Schaltung sonst immer funktioniert (sollte sie ja eigentlich auch) und dass du es sehr ärgerlich findet, dass sie gerade jetzt einen Aussetzer hat.


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Oktober 2003)

Uuups... ich sollte ja meine Schaltung auch mal Prüfen... So wie ich in Dresden das Schaltauge verbogen hatte...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. Oktober 2003)

Bin ja auch Schaltneuling


----------



## Mario-Trial (4. Oktober 2003)

also mein kumpel hat abgesagt, also komm ich mit meinem Vater vorbei. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass der sich sonstwielange da hin stellt. Deswegen würde ich gern wissen, wie lange das ungefähr geht, und wann die 26"er dran sind. Das ist nämlich das, was mich am ehsten interessiert!

MFG
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Oktober 2003)

Es sind alle zur gleichen Zeit dran und bis 15.00 sollte man schon einplanen... Aber vielecith schaffst du es auch alles in einer Stunde durchzurattern, ist auch möglich wenn du dir immer die Sektionen aussuchst wo gerade keiner ansteht...

Ronny


----------



## Mario-Trial (4. Oktober 2003)

versteh ich das jetzt falsch und du meintest ich fahre mit? Wenn es so ist, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich nur ma zuschauen werde. Habe ja gar kein Bike zur Zeit


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Oktober 2003)

Ahso... naja dann solltest du ca. 10.00uhr da sein, denn ich denke da geht es dann ca. los...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem es mir vorgestern meine Rohloff Kette wirklich zerrissen hat und ich sie mit 1 Glied wieder geflickt hatte ging sie gestern abend wieder auf und nun hatte ich wirklich keine Glieder mehr! Hatte also echt keine Möglischkeit das zu repariren am Samstag abend und Ronny war auch net mehr online um ihn zu fragen ob er n Glied mit bringt und nen nieter...


----------



## elhefe (5. Oktober 2003)

ALso bis jetzt hat der Ronny immer nen Glied mit zum Wettkampf gebracht, glaube ich  (Sorry, aber ich konnte mir das mal wieder nicht verkneifen).

Unsere Fahrgelegenheit ist hat sich gestern spät abend auch in Luft aufgelöst. Habe also gerade wieder meine Tasche ausgepackt. Ich hoffe, Ihr vermisst uns .

Aber so haben die anderen wenigstens bei blau eine Chance  .

Die neue Saison wollen wir komplett teilnehmen.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. Oktober 2003)

jo wir auch, und der 1. wettkampf und dann auch noch bei regen haben wir auch kein bock, bei regen haben wir ehh null schanze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (5. Oktober 2003)

Der Regen hat uns auch davon abgehalten, noch spät abends was fahrbares zu organisieren.

Und jetzt guck ich hier aus dem Fenster und der Regen? Der Regen ist nicht da, das ist doch irgendwie ne.


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Oktober 2003)

Also die Konditionen von Boden und Wetter waren heute einfach nur Traumhaft. So muß ein Wettkampf aussehen, dann klappts auch mit den Trialern


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

War ein sehr dicker Wettkampf und somit ein geiler Abschluss für die Saison. Ich bin es ja nun schon gewöhnt, in der Elitespur verzockt zu werden, werde aber über den Winter dafür sorgen, dass sich das ändert.


----------



## matthias,wandel (6. Oktober 2003)

jo das in borna war oki, hätte ich nich den einen fünfer kassiert wäre ick erster gewesen, aber hätte,wäre,wenn äandern auch nichts mehr drann.
immerhin für meinen ersten wettkampf fand ich es ok. das wetter war aber echt voll derb,
da ich es eigentlich nich gewont bin im regen und schlamm zu fahren.. 
am liebsten wär ick 4 runden gefahrn und hätte die erste streichen lassen...................
nächste saison werd ich versuchen an der ganzen meisterschaft teilzunehmen. 

jetzt würd erstma kräftig trainiert....

sagt ma bescheid wenn die ergebnise von borna im net stehn


----------



## aramis (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matthias,wandel _
> *sagt ma bescheid wenn die ergebnise von borna im net stehn
> 
> *



Stehen zur Verfügung auf trialmaniax.de


----------



## matthias,wandel (7. Oktober 2003)

jo habs scho gecheckt.......


----------

